# Jail auto-logout



## Hety (Dec 9, 2009)

Since i upgraded from 7.2 to 8.0 my jail sessions initiated using jexec end after a given time with message auto-logout. Is there any way to prevent thi behaviour? I never managed to find anything related in sysctl or rc.conf.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2009)

It's largely dependent on the shell you use. Both bash and sh should respect the TMOUT environment variable. For (t)csh you can set autologout.


----------

